# Megger reading on ditra floor heat wire



## mike gunderson (May 23, 2010)

I just meggered a ditra floor heat wire. I ran 1000 volts through it and came up with a reading of 300 megohms. For most wiring this would be an excellent reading I'm told. According to the ditra-heat book i should get a reading of at least 1000 megohms for the wire to be installed. Have any of you guys tested this floor heat? All of the other ohmmeter tests have been good. 



thanks, mike


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

I installed 2 systems last week, both meggered greater than 1 Gigaohm @ 1051 volts on all 3 tests.

Tom


----------



## mike gunderson (May 23, 2010)

I contacted my local rep. he said based on the reading that he thought it was a pin hole in the outer insulation exposing the braided ground wire. They worry the cement based mortar will corrode the braided ground wire and cause failure. i told him that i have a copper pipe in my basement that has been encased in a slab that is 55 years old showing no corrosion. The homeowner, who is an electrician wants me to tile over it. i am still a little leery but may do it.


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

By chance would your supplier have another cable in stock? Check it before you leave the store, that is always my first test. 

Tom


----------

